# who is going? Mosquito lagoon Sunday? 10/19



## Flyline

I'm thinking about taking my wife with my NMZ at riverbreeze early morning sunday to feesh then eat at JB's for lunch for my early birthday if weather permitting....... 

Pm me or replied here.....see what's up I'm going before I go back to work!

anyone?


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am out. Probably going to hit my local river with the kids.


----------



## phishphood

I'll be out tomorrow morning with my Pops for a couple hours, but Sunday is out for me. Good luck Blake and early Happy B'day.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Happy Birthday Blake!


----------



## Flyline

I'm out .....too windy so I'm might hitting local river.


----------



## MATT

what day is your birthday ?


----------



## Flyline

> what day is your birthday ?


21st


----------



## MATT

I am the 25th

guess you gotta buy the first round...


----------



## Flyline

> I am the 25th
> 
> guess you gotta buy the first round...



Sounds good, let's do it...lol.


----------



## MATT

JB's is to far for me let me know when you are heading South.


----------

